# Mechatronics engineering



## lamarak663 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm an undecided engineer student at iowa state university. My passion is to work on new age technologies especially in robotics while having overall knowledge in computer mechanical electrical and even biological if possible. I know this sounds kind of crazy. Mechatronics is only taught by a handful of schools at the moment and becouse I'm in the army I'm not exactly at the liberty of changing states. So how should I "create a mechatronics proficiency in my college. Should I start mechanical or electrical and master in the other etc?


----------



## Lomarandil (Mar 24, 2014)

Either mechanical or electrical engineering can be close enough to the "mechatronics" field that a specialized degree isn't necessarily needed. Pick one or the other, and structure your courses, clubs and pet projects towards the type of work you want to do in the future. Any recruiter/HR person worth their salt should be able to look past the slight difference in what your shiny piece of paper says.

As to which one to pick, I'd think about which side of the puzzle you enjoy the most (tinkering? programming? control systems?). If that doesn't present the obvious solution, consider the strengths of the mechanical and electrical programs at your school. If your electrical program is really geared toward high voltage power, for example, I'd lean toward the mechanical degree. Vice versa if the mechanical professors all do research in computational fluid dynamics.


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep, what Lomarandil said.

Don't try to do one of the non NCEES engineering degrees. Stick with their list of the PE types: E, M, C, Ch, etc. http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Might want to consider a biomedical engineering degree as well.


----------



## lamarak663 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah was thinking biomedical engineering but I have been hearing a lot of people saying to go into the core engineering fields then specialize.


----------



## lamarak663 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh wow bioengineering is not on the list of ncees


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

^Probably because it generally falls under the industry exemption.


----------



## lamarak663 (Mar 24, 2014)

So is bioengineering good to go straight into?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe, if you can get into a school that's good at it, like Johns Hopkins.

I'd recommend the EE route, but only if your school has robotics as part of its program, like others have said. I have an ME (BS) degree, and although I did some stuff that was approaching robotics, it was NOT robotics. I also did some biomed stuff, too, but again, not much of it (2 semesters - and it included more of the robotics type stuff than other courses). Which also points to the lack of specialization you are going to get with any bachelor's degree. You'll want a masters if you really want to specialize.

Also good advice from those above - join robotics clubs, that can give you some projects to show off when looking for that crucial first job.


----------



## lamarak663 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys I think biomedical is a good fit I'm going to meet with the advisors for mechanical and electrical to look through the courses and discuss which route to go through for biomedical. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## msajaa (Jun 8, 2015)

[SIZE=12pt]Mechatronics is a multidisciplinary engineering field Students interested in studying mechatronics can enroll in degree and certificate programs at colleges and universities.It combines systems design, computer, electronic, mechanical and control engineering. Students interested in studying mechatronics can gain hands-on experience working with pneumatics, hydraulics, electricity and manufacturing of mechanical parts and machines through degree and certificate programs at colleges and universities. Mechatronics courses might incorporate any or all of the engineering disciplines that the field comprises.[/SIZE]


----------



## Kritesh Anand (Feb 14, 2019)

*Robotics* deals with the design, construction, operation, and use of *robots*, as well as computer systems for their control, sensory feedback, and information processing. These *technologies* are used to develop machines that can substitute for humans and replicate human actions.

If you are from mechanical engineering background and if you have an interest in Robotics then you can join Robotics Training Course in Noida.


----------

